

NASA Mars Rover Finds Mineral Vein Deposited By Water - markkat
http://marsrover.nasa.gov/newsroom/pressreleases/20111207a.html

======
scottshea
I hope that at some point they can find a cross section of sedimentary rock to
look at. I imagine it would be much less common on Mars since there is a lot
less plate tectonics and certainly no highway systems, mining or construction
exposing the rock but still, there might be a shot.

------
nyellin
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3340217>

